# Sb1/ Niolox



## K-Fed (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm quickly falling for Mario's work and want a blade with his name on it. After the Sb1 pass around I would really like a blade in this steel, and Mario has expressed a desire to work with it. A win win in my book. Is this steel so scarce in smallish amounts that it would be unrealistic for me to even try to source some?


----------



## alexnharvey (Aug 24, 2012)

K-Fed said:


> I'm quickly falling for Mario's work and want a blade with his name on it. After the Sb1 pass around I would really like a blade in this steel, and Mario has expressed a desire to work with it. A win win in my book. Is this steel so scarce in smallish amounts that it would be unrealistic for me to even try to source some?



I got some from achim wirtz, shipping will be expensive :/


----------

